# Subwoofer's Reviews



## subwoofer (Jan 10, 2012)

GEAR REVIEWS INDEX PAGE

Last Updated - 03 Feb 2016 - Leatherman TREAD wearable Multi-Tool (29 tools) _ - Remember that the latest update may be on my Flashlight Reviews Page_.

For reviews of flashlights, headlamps, gun lights and bicycle lights see the Flashlight Reviews Index Page.

Like me on Facebook and follow me on Twitter @Subwoofer_CPF
to get all the latest updates and news. You can also find exclusive insights on Instagram and Pinterest



 

 

 

​Latest Reviews
_The latest reviews are listed here, but are also included in the listings below by section and alphabetical order_

03 Feb 2016 - Leatherman TREAD wearable Multi-Tool (29 tools)
01 Feb 2016 - MIL-TAC MTF-4 Tanto (3.75" blade – N690Co Steel)
22 Jan 2016 - Böker Plus Kwaiken Damascus/Damast (3.5" blade – Odins Eye Damasteel)
20 Jan 2016 - Wiley X MEGA Test – Saber, Twisted and Knife (Sunglasses / Eye Protection)
10 Jan 2016 - Leatherman Raptor - Folding Shears/Multi-Tool
08 Jan 2016 - MEGA Review: SOG Knives Bladelights - Fixed and Folders (AA, AAA, CR2032)
21 Dec 2015 - Leatherman OHT multi-tool (One Handed Tool)
21 Sep 2015 - Knife Review: Spartan Blades' Harsey Model II (6.125" blade – S35VN)
09 Aug 2015 - Knife Review: The Spyderco Schempp Bowie (3.7" blade – CPM S30V)
02 Jul 2015 - Knife Review: The Spyderco Tatanka folder (5" blade – VG-10)
01 Mar 2015 - Knife Review: The Spyderco PITS folder (Non-locking - Sub 3" – Titanium – N690Co)

For any manufacturers or retailers wishing to arrange a review please use the following:









_'SHOT SHOW Specials' are a series of reviews inspired by, or as a consequence of, my visit to the SHOT SHOW 2015.
These may contain photos taken while travelling, and may be of a slightly different format._​
SHOT SHOW Specials
Knife Review: The Spyderco PITS folder (Non-locking - Sub 3" – Titanium – N690Co)
Knife Review: The Spyderco Tatanka folder (5" blade – VG-10)





Knife Reviews

Böker Plus Kwaiken Damascus/Damast (3.5" blade – Odins Eye Damasteel)
MIL-TAC MTF-4 Tanto (3.75" blade – N690Co Steel)
MEGA Review: SOG Knives Bladelights - Fixed and Folders (AA, AAA, CR2032)
Spartan Blades' Harsey Model II (6.125" blade – S35VN)
Spyderco PITS folder (Non-locking - Sub 3" – Titanium – N690Co)
Spyderco Schempp Bowie (3.7" blade – CPM S30V)
Spyderco Tatanka folder (5" blade – VG-10)





Gear Reviews

5.11 Tactical Drop pouches with Slickstick MOLLE/PALS mounting system
5.11 Tactical RUSH 12 and 24 Backpack (MOLLE PALS compatible) Review
5.11 Tactical (RUSH) MOAB 6 and 10 Sling-bags (MOLLE/PALS compatible) and Tier System
5.11 Tactical Sunglasses – Cavu FF, SOAR, Ascend and Burner FF (Polarized models)
Cottonpickers Nona-Charger Review (Li-ion review)
FOURSEVENS Titanium Pen (Fisher refill)
Leatherman OHT multi-tool (One Handed Tool)
Leatherman Raptor - Folding Shears/Multi-Tool
Leatherman TREAD wearable Multi-Tool (29 tools)
Maxpedition Folding backpacks – ROLLYPOLY, ROLLYPOLY EXTREME and MERLIN
Nite HAWK T100 Watch (Tritium GTLS Self-illuminated)
NITECORE Power – The D4 and D2 Digi chargers and NITECORE's li-ion cells
Take-a-Look: The Nitecore NTP10 Titanium Pen (Fisher Refill)
Flash Review: Nitecore UM10 and UM20 li-ion chargers
Wiley X MEGA Test – Saber, Twisted and Knife (Sunglasses / Eye Protection)
Xtar WP6 II 6-bay li-ion charger Review

Please comment in the appropriate review thread as this thread is just for linking to the reviews themselves.

I hope you find them useful.


Below are links to any of my threads regarding test equipment or procedures:

DIY Integrating Sphere V1.0












 

 

 

​


----------



## shelm (Sep 28, 2012)

anything in the pipe?


----------



## subwoofer (Oct 1, 2012)

shelm said:


> anything in the pipe?



Thanks for asking.

Due to the momentous events in my life over the last few months, I cleared my test bench and kept it clear. I'm only now opening the doors again and do have a few irons in the fire. Once I have confirmation of any of the potential review candidates I'll post an update.


----------



## shelm (Oct 1, 2012)

subwoofer said:


> a few irons in the fire


No way!! 

btw, the entries in the OP .. are they arranged after review date or after the first letter?


----------



## subwoofer (Oct 1, 2012)

shelm said:


> No way!!
> 
> btw, the entries in the OP .. are they arranged after review date or after the first letter?



In post 1 of this thread, each time I publish a review I add it to the top of the list. This is so that if anyone happens to look at that list the latest reviews are easy to find.


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Oct 4, 2012)

Great idea to collect all your reviews in one easy to find thread with links. All we need now is for a mod to sticky this in the reviews forum and we're laughing.

Glad to hear the reviews bench is open for business again. Can't wait to see what you've got your hands on next.


----------



## subwoofer (Aug 26, 2014)

If you enjoyed my reviews, please remember to 'Like' me on Facebook


----------



## subwoofer (Dec 30, 2014)

New review posted - Flash Review: Nitecore UM10 and UM20 li-ion chargers


----------

